# How Do You Personally Pronounce "PerC"?



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

How do you personally pronounce the abbreviation "PerC", either when reading it or talking about it?

I started off pronouncing it "Perk", but I saw a video somewhere on the forum where it was pronounced "Percy", and I thought that sounded better so I switched over.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

I pronounce it perk in my head, but in person I always say Personality Cafe in full.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

"Perk" when I'm talking to people; "The Cafe" when I'm thinking.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Pair-Cee


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Per-see


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

AST said:


> Pair-Cee


That's one I hadn't heard! I like it.



OldManRivers said:


> Per-see


This is equivalent to "percy", or rather I intended it to be. Perhaps I should have used multiple spellings.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Percy is my only friend.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I've been calling it "Perk-C" in my head this whole time.

I may be a retard.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I call it Personality Cafe. Sweet and simple. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Totally Percy obviously. .P


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Other: for some bizarre reason I've doubled up the C and call it "Perk See" (PercC) in my mind. When I say it out loud, I call it "Personality Cafe", though.

edit to add: @Emptiness, glad to see I'm not the only retard.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I say it Percy/Per-see in my head, but I haven't mentioned the forum to anyone in real life, so... I'm not sure what I would say for sure.


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

At first, Percy. It never occurred to be that it could be "perk" until i heard someone speak it like that in a chatroom. Now i guess it's either one for me randomly.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

I used to say "Personality Café" until autocorrect started changing it to "PerC," which to me is "perk." XD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pers like how you would actually shorten person. It never struck me that the C could turn into anything but an S. I don't know why. Percy/per-see doesn't make any sense to me except it's a better emphasis for clarity I suppose. It's more complicated to pronounce and takes more time, however. Efficiency ftw.


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

PER with a C included into it! I didn't know people call it perk until I saw this  It sounds pretty cool actually!! Perk!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Percy.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

OldManRivers said:


> Per-see





Spades said:


> This is equivalent to "percy", or rather I intended it to be. Perhaps I should have used multiple spellings.


not sure how you're thinking of it, but in my mind I can 'hear' a difference with these in that "percy" is shorter and more melded together with the first syllable being the emphasized one, while per-see for some reason has the vowels held just a little longer and the 'see' is just as emphasized as the 'per', rather than sort of dropping off as it does in 'percy'

anyways in my head I say it like Purr-See, but out loud I say personality cafe, unless the other person has already said a shortened version.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

When I talk about it, I just call it "the forum."


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

PerC - like percolate - to myself, but personality cafe if telling someone who isn't familiar.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I always thought personality cafe. The first time I saw PerC I had no idea what that meant.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Perk-See


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

The second one was so similar that I chose it

but I pronounce it as per-C, not as Percy.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Iamtp said:


> Throatwarbler Mangrove


It's always wonderful when Monty Python quotes spring up!


----------



## Lacryma (Feb 13, 2011)

I pronounce it as per-see or per-C, I personally prefer it to perk. However, if I'm talking to someone who says perk I might use that so as to avoid any confusion.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

The PerCs of pronouncing it Percy.. 

Can't think of any. It's still Percy in my mind. Pur-sí, perhaps?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

"Perk See"

Yes, I know i'm using the letter "C" twice... 


:wink:




-ZDD


(pronounced: Zee Dee Dee.....)


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Aelthwyn said:


> not sure how you're thinking of it, but in my mind I can 'hear' a difference with these in that "percy" is shorter and more melded together with the first syllable being the emphasized one, while per-see for some reason has the vowels held just a little longer and the 'see' is just as emphasized as the 'per', rather than sort of dropping off as it does in 'percy'
> 
> anyways in my head I say it like Purr-See, but out loud I say personality cafe, unless the other person has already said a shortened version.


Exactly.
I sometimes call it "BillBill"

Okay, maybe not.
I don't say it's like I'm talking to someone named Percy, I say it like "per se" only "per see".
As for "perk", I would never call it that, as long as I capitalize the C on PerC. 
I usually say "PersonalityCafe" though, when mentioning it in person. As for the time spent, I talk quickly, not a problem.
Side note: @iemanja says "PerCaf". Just thought I'd mention it. roud:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Undoubtedly said:


> Side note: @_iemanja_ says "PerCaf". Just thought I'd mention it. roud:


The spelling of "percy" doesn't matter but I should have included alternate spellings as the intonation is slightly different.

And I've totally called it "PerCafé" in my head sometimes =)


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

In my head it's "Per C" as if it were two words. I've only spoken of this place once in person and that was years ago, I think we used the full name.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Undoubtedly said:


> Side note: @_iemanja_ says "PerCaf". Just thought I'd mention it. roud:


the things I do are always worth mentioning 
Haha just kidding 

Yeah, in my head if I'm going to say the first syllable of 'personality' it sounds better to add the first syllable of 'cafe' too.
however when members use 'PerC' I imagine it to sound like 'perk'


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I read that abbreviation as Percy when others use it, but I don't use it myself.

I prefer to just call it PC, or the Café.


----------

